# Plant identification



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

This weekend I was at the city greenhouse, which has lovely tropical plants. They have a cuttings box and occasionally it holds treasures. This time it looked empty until I looked very close and there were two tiny plants inside. They looked a little dried out but ok. I stuck them in my pocket and took them home and stuck in some water. They grew more roots. I planted them.

They appear to be doing ok. Trying to figure out what they are so that I can care for them properly. Looked on a houseplant identification site and came up with nothing. Knew that people here would KNOW because you guys know EVERYTHING!

Photos attached!! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a gasteria.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Likely Gasteria liliputina.


----------

